# Celexa



## Linay (Apr 8, 2001)

My Doctor also started me on Celexa, I would like to know if anyone has taken it or knows anything about it. I know it just came out in 1998 and one of the side effects can be diarrhea. And my Doctor said it is used for Anxiety and Depression. There is suppose to be less side effects than some of the others, and when you come off it, it does not remain in your body for long, like Prozac and Paxil.I just started it today 20MG a day, 1 Tab, I have IBS'D and don't need more diarrhea so I will stop it if that happens.Linda B


----------



## BrendaGayle (Feb 14, 2001)

Suppose to start it this weekend, doctor thinks it will help with the IBS. I have't had good luck with other anti-depressants so we'll see. Keep me informed on how you do and I'll do the same. I know from reading it is not known to have really bad side effects.


----------



## Alsow (Jan 20, 2001)

I took it for awhile- it didn't really help. It's supposed to help with the anticapatory anxity related to IBS, the obsessive component of it. I'm on Effexor now and doing ok.


----------



## Carolc (Jun 11, 2001)

Hello, I have been on celexa, 20mg since the 1st of June last year. After the 1st week of flu like symptoms I have been doing great. I went on a long trip (by car) without my husband having to take me to a restroom after every meal. I have suffered with "D" for about 11 years. I never wanted to take antidepressants because I didn't feel that I was depressed. But I am an anxious type, but who isn't when they worry about making it to a restroom at anytime.Two months on the celexa and I started feeling really tired all the time. My Dr. said it was a side affect in some people. So she has added Wellbutrin once a day to counter act the fatige. I am still almost pain and "D" free. For me it is worth taking the meds, even if I'm not crazy about it. I can eat out now and be like normal people with side affects that I'm willing to live with. Good luck and let me know how you are doing. Carol


----------



## linds1979 (Sep 7, 2001)

.


----------



## devorahb14 (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi, I'm new here! I've had severe IBS for a year already, I am now 16 years old. My gastro. told me that anti-deppressants are clinically proven to help patients with IBS. I have tried Paxil and Elavil, both at low doses: 5-10mg. (I'm really sensitive to medication since I'm so underweight due to IBS symptomes...) both they both gave me side effects such as trouble sleeping, fatigue, spaciness... The gastro. now wants me to try Celexa which is suppose to be the mildest of all anti-depressants. Have any of you tried that? Should I be aware of any svere side-effects which this might cause me??Thanks,


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi All







I've been on Celexa for about six months now and its been pretty good for me no awful side effects to note apart from tiredness.Anti-depressants affect different people in different ways so if you notice anything unusual you must tell your doctor.Carol - this wellbutrin you mention what is it, what does it do and where can you get it? is it OTC or prescription only?Clair


----------



## Carolc (Jun 11, 2001)

Hi Claire, wellbutrin is another type of antidepressant, but they all work differently. My Dr. found that Celexa was constipating to most of her patients, that's why she tried it on me, but the fatigue is caused because of the celexa so then she put me on the wellbutrin. It is widely used to help people quit smoking. I know we all hate to medicate but for the 1st time in 11 years I can eat out and never have a problem with the "D", and I was really bad! How many restrooms have you cried in? I wish you all the luck, keep me informed. Carol


----------



## soldo (Nov 21, 2001)

I have been on Celexa for just over a month now. At first it was pretty awful. I had headaches, and other flu-like symptoms, but now I can't think of being without it. My IBS symptoms, along with dizzines, nausea, coughing and vomiting are all but gone!! I am able to get out of the house and enjoy myself and go to work without any problems. If you decide to take it, please stick with it as it takes weeks to reach it's full strength. Hope this helps and I hope that you feel better.Take care,matty


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

I just started on Celexa yesterday - 10MG. I feel a little "jet-lagged" is the only way I can describe it, but not really unwell. Doc gave it to me for anxiety and depression though, not for IBS.


----------

